# BNP candidates in Wales



## Clint Iguana (Apr 22, 2010)

*CONSTITUENCIES AND CANDIDATES  2010 ELECTION*

South Wales

NEWPORT EAST  -  KEITH JONES

NEWPORT WEST  -   TIMOTHY WINDSOR

CAERPHILLY  -  LAURENCE REID

ISLWYN  -  JOHN VOISEY

BLAENAU GWENT  -  ANTHONY KING

TORFAEN  -  JENNIFER NOBLE

 MERTHYR  - RICHARD  BARNES





SWANSEA EAST  -  CLIVE BENNETT

SWANSEA WEST – ALAN BATEMAN

ABERAVON  - KEVIN EDWARDS

NEATH – MICHAEL GREEN

BRIDGEND -  BRIAN URCH

OGMORE  - KAY THOMAS

GOWER   - ADRIAN JONES



North Wales

WREXHAM  - MELVIN ROBERTS

ALYN & DEESIDE  - JOHN WALKER

CLWYD SOUTH – SARAH  HINES

DELYN -  JENNIFER GRIFFIN

VALE OF CLWYD  -  IAN SI’REE


----------



## ajdown (Apr 22, 2010)

Political party fields candidates in election shocker.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2010)

Is this all you do now - post on BNP threads?


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 22, 2010)

Race traitors and German Occupiers that's all that list of vermin is.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 22, 2010)

Is this all you do now -  stalking me round the forum looking to have a dig at me?

I'm just not entirely sure what good a list of names and constituents, with no further comment is supposed to achieve.

Granted, most people round here don't like the BNP - but that's not really the point is it?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2010)

No it's not and yes it is.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 22, 2010)

Is there even the remotest chance that any of the above might actually get elected anyway>


----------



## remedial_gash (Apr 22, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Is there even the remotest chance that any of the above might actually get elected anyway>



Nope.

Gash
x


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 23, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I'm just not entirely sure what good a list of names and constituents, with no further comment is supposed to achieve.
> 
> Granted, most people round here don't like the BNP - but that's not really the point is it?



The point is to inform people where the fash are standing now that the deadline for registering nominations has passed. 

Granted i could have started a long debate about why the BNP should be opposed, but i did not see the point of re-inventing the wheel. I am sure that is being done to death elsewhere on this forum. 

Forgive me for not meeting your standards, but surely this is not the time for smart arse sarcasm and criticising each other, we should be concentrating on the job in hand - ensuring they do not get elected.

I will post a list of anti-fascist activities people might want to join in later - now that we know where they are standing we know where to target activity.



ajdown said:


> Is there even the remotest chance that any of the above might actually get elected anyway>



They accrued 37,000 votes in Wales in the last Euro Election and 42,000 in the last Assembly elections. These figures are not to be sniffed at, especially with disillusionment with the mainstream parties leading to low turnouts.

They are starting to doorstep in the valleys now, they would never have dared do that a few years ago, they are building in confidence.

The chances of them getting a seat are very slim but the consensus is that they are doing the ground work now ready for the Assembly elections.

Ultimately we need to do more than just prevent them getting elected, we need to undermine the ideas that lead to people voting for them in the first place by exposing what they actually stand for.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 23, 2010)

The 'British' national party my fucking arse. They are English nationalists through and through.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 23, 2010)

bendeus said:


> The 'British' national party my fucking arse. They are English nationalists through and through.



Gwir. 

Any Welsh man or woman who stands or votes for them is a RACE TRAITOR.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 23, 2010)

Since when was 'welsh' a race?

Anyway, a relevant joke for you.

What does Nick Griffin call his toast and conflakes?

BreakFASHt.


----------



## lewislewis (Apr 23, 2010)

A new development.

In Swansea East, Swansea West and the Gower, the fascists will be standing not under the name BNP but under the name 'SUPPORT OUR TROOPS BRING THEM HOME' with a BNP logo next to it.

Some people will be misled into voting for them.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/election_2010/8638381.stm


----------



## agricola (Apr 23, 2010)

Sad to see the spawn of Nick himself is standing in one's ancestral community, albeit under her married facepalm name of Jennifer Matthys.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 25, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> A new development.
> 
> In Swansea East, Swansea West and the Gower, the fascists will be standing not under the name BNP but under the name 'SUPPORT OUR TROOPS BRING THEM HOME' with a BNP logo next to it.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 25, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> A new development.
> 
> In Swansea East, Swansea West and the Gower, the fascists will be standing not under the name BNP but under the name 'SUPPORT OUR TROOPS BRING THEM HOME' with a BNP logo next to it.
> 
> ...


Yes,  they are rather amusingly complaining that the local council misled them, hence the "mistake". Which kind of takes them out of the frying pan of "Fash trying to hide their true colours" and into the fire of "complete planks who couldn't find their arses with both hands, an atlas, and a crew of highly talented native guides".


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 25, 2010)

bendeus said:


> The 'British' national party my fucking arse. They are English nationalists through and through.



Bendy son, who let you out of the rugby threads?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Clint. Much appreciated.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 25, 2010)

That Jennifer Griffin standing in Delyn is Griffin's daughter btw

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2004/may/16/uk.race

I know she was only 17 when this was written but what a thick twat.

'It must be true coz the Daily Heil says so'


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 25, 2010)

Fap


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 25, 2010)

butchersapron said:


>



Fuck. It's like Griffin in drag. Rank.

Wasn't she involved with some paramilitary nutjob in Ulster or something as well?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 25, 2010)

butchersapron said:


>


Definitely takes after her father.

Except for the tits. She has them, he IS one.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 25, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Fap



Maybe you and your Tankie mates could have a wee pact with them, like your mate uncle joe. Never know you might get a wee smile from Griffins daughter...


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 25, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Maybe you and your Tankie mates could have a wee pact with them, like your mate uncle joe. Never know you might get a wee smile from Griffins daughter...



Your trot pals were working for Hitler in ww2


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 25, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Your trot pals were working for Hitler in ww2



Another out of erns Stalinist book of shite.


----------



## agricola (Apr 29, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Fuck. It's like Griffin in drag. Rank.
> 
> Wasn't she involved with some paramilitary nutjob in Ulster or something as well?



She was (according to local press reports) some form of BNP functionary in Ulster, just as she is now a BNP functionary in their central office.  

It is very sad that Delyn has been afflicted with so many bad candidates this time around, she is the worst but we have the likes of Bill Brereton, Antoinette Sandbach (who might well win, her placards are everywhere and the local farmers have always been Tory) and finally the last of the Blairites (Hanson) with which to potentially represent us to the nation.  

Thankfully I will be voting elsewhere this time around, but it is still an embarrassment.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 29, 2010)

My postman just delivered a bnp leaflet along with my mail. Our local bnp candidate is as ugly in body as he is in mind.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 29, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> My postman just delivered a bnp leaflet along with my mail. Our local bnp candidate is as ugly in body as he is in mind.



We got Bennett's today in SA East


----------



## bendeus (May 3, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Bendy son, who let you out of the rugby threads?



I sometimes take a wrong turn when I'm pissed. I'll have you know that I'm one of the original posters on this 'ere Welsh subforum. The laughs we used to have with Trollus and Ffanta; you wouldn't believe!


----------

